# Klamath Falls, OR, Beekeeper's Meeting + BBQ, September 24, 2011



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Fellow beekeepers,

Our next meeting will be Saturday, September 24. We have a special program followed by a barbeque. 

When: Saturday, September 24
Program: 9:00 AM
Barbeque: 12:00 Noon
Where: OSU Klamath Ag. Extension Center 
3328 Vandenberg Road, Klamath Falls 

Our speakers will be Ramesh Sagili, professor of beekeeping at Oregon State University and Carolyn Breece, faculty research assistant in the honey bee lab. 

Ramesh will be speaking on honey bee health and nutrition as well as mite treatment options and Nosema disease. Carolyn will present information on the new Master Beekeeper program the Oregon State Beekeepers Association will be starting this fall.

At noon, following the meeting we’ll be having a potluck barbeque to celebrate the honey harvest. The club will be providing tri tip roast, chicken, and the drinks. We're asking that our members bring a dish to share. If you plan on attending the barbeque, please RSVP to Cassie ASAP so that we will be able to plan food logistics. She can be reached at
(541) 331-4438
(310) 971-3996
[email protected]
Also, we still need some help with planning and set up. Let Cassie know if you can pitch in. 

Please try to attend and bring your friends, too. We’d like to have a good crowd for our speakers and to share food and company at the barbeque.

If you have questions or need more information, e-mail us at [email protected] or call Tom at (541) 850-8384 or Jim at (541) 892-5888. 

We look forward to seeing you on Saturday the 24rd. 

Tom Chester


----------

